# humus



## tan triste como ella

Hola!

He tenido dificultades para traducir _humus_ del italiano al español.
el texto dice así:

_...Ulisse si rapporta in una dialettica interessantissima che è l'humus del racconto._

yo lo había dejado igual en español pero parece que no es correcto, no sé si poner bagaje cultural


----------



## infinite sadness

Sustrato cultural.


----------



## tan triste como ella

¿hay alguna otra opción?
¿no importa que en el texto original no incluya la palabra _culturale_?


----------



## gatogab

Bueno, '_humus'_ es fertilizante.
¿Podría ser: '_una dialéctica interesantísima que da vida a la narración'?_
¿O algo parecido?


----------



## Neuromante

En una cita de Tolkien que leí hace años usan la palabra "Humus" tal cual. Idéntico contexto para ser precisos. No comprendo porqué no puede ser la traducción correcta.

Humus es el sustrato de tierra fértil donde crece algo. Aquí la dialéctica es la materia sobre la que se genera la narración y en la cita de la que hablo Tolkien dice que las antiguas leyendas cumplen la misma función para su narración de El Señor de los Anillos


----------



## 0scar

Sí, _humus_ es la capa de tierra negra.
Yo traducirá como _suelo fértil; humus _suena un poco raro.


----------



## tan triste como ella

El asunto es que _humus_ además de tener el significado de fertilizante como tal, tiene una segunda connotación figurativa en italiano que se refiere al bagaje cultural, a todo lo político, social o cultural que favorece el desarrollo de una idea o un evento; sin embargo no me siento del todo segura en poner bagaje cultural.


----------



## Neuromante

Ya te he dicho que he leído exactamente la misma construcción y con el mismo sentido en español . *Humus* es perfecta ¿Por qué no puedes usarla?


----------



## infinite sadness

Substrato o sustrato me parece bastante comprensible.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Substrato o sustrato me parece bastante comprensible.


 
_'Substrato o sustrato'_ ¿de qué?


----------



## tan triste como ella

Neuromante said:


> Ya te he dicho que he leído exactamente la misma construcción y con el mismo sentido en español . *Humus* es perfecta ¿Por qué no puedes usarla?




Porque cuando entrego la traducción me la regresan por esa palabra, sin embargo nunca me explican cuál es el problema, para mí también va bien humus, quería saber si había otra opción para que ya no me la devolvieran. Tendré que ponerle una nota.


----------



## tan triste como ella

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones


----------



## 0scar

0scar said:


> Sí, _humus_ es la capa de tierra negra.
> Yo traduciría como _*suelo fértil*; humus _suena un poco raro.



Yo suscribo lo que dijo el forista 0scar.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,


0scar said:


> Yo traducirá como _suelo fértil; humus _suena un poco raro.





Neuromante said:


> *Humus* es perfecta ¿Por qué no puedes usarla?


Per me _humus_ funziona perfettamente. 
Basta fare una piccola ricerca su google includendo le parole _humus, literario, cultural _e troverete moltissimi riscontri.
Mi piace anche _substrato cultural, suelo/tierra fértil_.



gatogab said:


> _'Substrato o sustrato'_ ¿de qué?


Vedi post #2.


infinite sadness said:


> Sustrato cultural.


----------



## Neuromante

El problema es que *sustrato cultural* tiene una connotación diversa. Sería la cultura en que se apoya para desarrollar algo, pero no implica la cultura en sí, solo unos cuantos referentes. Y el resultado se mantiene dentro de la misma, no es algo nuevo (O incluso, perteneciente a otra cultura distinta)

Con lo de Tolkien:
Las leyendas celtas y populares son el humus de su obra, el lugar de donde tomó muchísimas ideas; pero el sustrato cultural es la Inglaterra del S XX, incluso se puede rastrear el impacto de la segunda guerra mundial en la sociedad inglesa.

El humus es el alimento, no la base en que se apoya.


Yo creo que deberías mandarles una nota preguntando qué es lo que les incomoda en concreto.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> El humus es el alimento, no la base en que se apoya.


Es la misma duda que tengo yo.
Los árboles _ se alimentan del humus_, se apoyan en las raíces y estas en el terreno.
Mi dichiaro cocciuto e insisto nel fatto che la dialettica da vita al racconto.


----------



## honeyheart

Propongo esta traducción, más neutral y descriptiva:

_... Ulisse si rapporta in una dialettica interessantissima che è l'humus del racconto._

_... Ulises se expresa en una dialéctica interesantísima, que es la materia de la que se nutre el relato._


----------



## honeyheart

Quisiera hacer dos aclaraciones:
1- esa traducción la elaboré como resumen de los comentarios de todos ustedes, porque al principio no entendía el significado de la frase original 
2- la palabra _humus_ siempre me pareció feísima, incluso en su acepción de "capa superficial, muy fértil, del terreno"  jaja


----------



## tan triste como ella

Muchas gracias a todos. Me han servido mucho sus comentarios y sugerencias.


----------

